# What to use for Porcupine bait



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Wondering what to use that would not attract other critters like racoons & squirrels. My BIL has one living under/around his cabin & can't seem to get it in sight to shoot w/ a .22 during daylight (or night) so he is looking to trap it at night. I have a homemade box trap to lend him, & think that maybe salt covered apple slices would work? What do you think? Thanks,


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A plywood deer blind. They seem to eat everyone around here that is built out of plywood.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Set a conibear or a leghold trap where it is entering. Or sit and wait they come out and roam all night.

Ganzer


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

I would do it, but my BIL is to worried about catching something other than a porky (cat, dog, racoon, skunk). So he's going to stick to the box trap with a long string attached to the door so he can relaese unwanted catches from a safe distance (i.e. a skunk).

Looks like he will be using salt covered apples and a fresh cut piece of plywood as bait. Any other suggestions? There are a lot of racoons around so we are looking for a bait that would be more attractive to a porky than a racoon.


----------



## destroyer353 (Mar 15, 2012)

Last deer season I couldn't keep the porkies off my sugar beets. If you are looking for bait that won't attract any other vermin I would try just salt. Probably non - iodized salt. They also love the soft grey bark from white pine trees. Take a section of pine limb, peel some of the bark off one side and put it in the trap. Good Luck


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

If he wants to livetrap it have him look at Comstock double door live traps with flush mount door. Set trap over the hole and you won't have to worry about bait. Catch them coming or going.


----------

